# unseriös



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

hi leute ich würde gerne wissen, ob es eine internet seite gibt die adressen von unseriösen 0190nummern bzw. z.B. 81919 sms sendern gibt?da mich schon seit monaten sex sms von der nummer 81919 bekomme!!ich habe schon mit anzeige gedroht. hilft nichts jetz schreiben die erst recht!ich würde zu gern wissen wer die firmen inhaber sind und vorallem wo sie anzutreffen sind sprich die adresse :x


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2005)

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/30/index.html
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/17/index.html
http://www.dialerschutz.de/premium-sms-wer.php


----------

